# Specialized Evade helmet with Oakley Radar EV (or Radarlock)



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying both this helmet and those shades, but I'd like to know if the retention mecanism of the helmet interferes with the temple pieces ? I can't try both at the same place around here.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Evade and Jawbreakers... no interference here.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah but I think the jawbreaker ear pieces are shorter specifically to avoid this problem 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

I use an Evade with both a Jawbreaker and a Radar EV without a problem.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Yeah but I think the jawbreaker ear pieces are shorter specifically to avoid this problem
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


Prior to the JawBreakers, I had Racing Jackets... no problem there either and they have longer arms.


----------

